# Water Training



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucas really likes water. The first day he was home with me he was drinking out of the tap! He loves shower time however he seems to get water in his eyes and he doesn't like that. He enjoys getting his wings wet if he can find a way to do so without getting his face wet. I'm going to pick up a spray bottle on the weekend. How do I get him used to it? I also have a daily bath spray I was thinking I could use too! 

I love that he enjoys the water so I want to get him comfortable in it.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

If he enjoys water that much, he'll probably love the mister afyer about 1 or 2 sprays. As long as it's not sprayed directly at him.

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya he'll probably take to the mister quickly. Just spray a few times in front of him and then once he knows what it does, try it one him a few spritzes


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok great, I'll try! Hopefully he'll like it!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The best way to use the sprayer is to spray the water above him so it falls down like rain. That way you don't have to worry about accidentally sending a jet of water straight up his nose.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Tonight during shower time I practiced with the spray bottle. I sprayed it first in front of him so he could see and hear it and he wasn't the least bit concerned. Then I sprayed it above him so it sort if fell on him. He was very confused. I don't think he enjoyed it, it was just confusion. Should I keep up with it?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would keep up with it. When it comes bath time for buddie i will spray it it few more times and eventually she will come to accept it. If not, hold back back and try again later.

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! I think once he figures out it feels nice he will like it. Once the confusion ends hehe


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

But he isn't running or trying to fly away  
Just keep at it, once he learns what it is he will surly do the bath dance!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Mist baths are a learned pleasure and most birds hate it the first few times. But then they realize that it actually feels very nice, and they get into the groove with it.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'll just keep at it!


----------

